
Grant to Develop the Next Generation Wayback Machine - Oatseller
https://blog.archive.org/2015/10/21/grant-to-develop-the-next-generation-wayback-machine/
======
Oatseller
Link to announcement on the Laura and John Arnold Foundation site

[http://www.arnoldfoundation.org/laura-and-john-arnold-
founda...](http://www.arnoldfoundation.org/laura-and-john-arnold-foundation-
announces-1-9-million-grant-to-develop-internet-archive-search-engine-2/)

